# generador de pulsos para tacometros o encendido



## francisco128 (Ene 11, 2010)

hola a todos chicos me presento soy francisco,actualmemte me dedico a acer encendidos electronico para mi tio,pero tenemos un problema nosotros vendemos el encendido pero no lo podemos probar, si no funciona le damos otro al cleinte pero ninguno volvio por reclamo.mi idea es acer generador con 555 alguna idea o circuito sencillo.en los proximos dias fotos del encedido que hago para mi tio es muy sencillo
desde ya muchas gracias
francisco


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2010)

¿ Y los encendidos que estas fabricando, de donde consiguen actualmente el pulso para el disparo. ?


----------



## JoniDf (Ene 11, 2010)

Hola ! cuando hablas de encendidos te referis a modulos de encendido ? el q*UE* amplifica la señal del captor ? 
Les recuerdo q*UE* el encendido electronico es un conjunto de cosas : Captor ,modulo  y bobina de alta tension 
El modulo es el que controla esta bobina de alta tension , digamos que le dice cuando tiene que tirar chispa y cuando no , este modulo por si solo no se maneja recibe una señal desde un captor de efecto Hall , Inductivo u optico , las señales son tomadas de algun lugar del motor con movimiento para medir las rpm y para ir tirando chispa a los cilindros segun los regimenes del motor cuanto mas rapido gira el motor mas cantidad de chispas por minuto entrega
Saludos !


----------



## francisco128 (Ene 12, 2010)

hola chicos le comento tenemos 2 encendidos.uno muy sensillo,uno para autos a gas basicamente es un tr de potencia como llave y par de componetes mas.es algo economico y para que dure los platinos.toma la señal por platino.nosotros lo vendemos con una bobina de encedido electronico,para que gane mas chispa.total los paltinos no sufre el paso de toda la corriente de la bobina.El otro ya es por descarga capacitiva es un poco mas complejo la señal la puede resivir de paltinos o modulo hall(el encendio k vendemos tiene un amplifi para la seña del hall) o modulo de encendido elecronico original.
basicamente kiero hacer un generador de pulsos cuadrados para el encendidos y tacometros tambien.como sabemos los pulso del paltino son negativos.yo anoche trate con 555 y nada veo k su salidad me entrga pulso positivos.
desde ya muchas gracias francisco


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 12, 2010)

Si un 555 no te ha funcionado, creo que es necesario que pases un esquema para ilustar mejor lo que estas haciendo y ver como se puede hacer el circuito de control que necesitas... Salu2.


----------



## edmundo2009 (Ene 12, 2010)

todo se puede pero sin esquema esta dificil ayudarte....


----------



## JoniDf (Ene 12, 2010)

Hola ! tendriamos que trabajar con ese pulso positivo y transistores de potencia y que el resultado sea un pulso negativo algo como esto : El Bu941p Es un transistor como para esto creo :
Anda pero una bobina la mueve poco tiempo despues se desarma el tip 31  una bobina de encendido anda en 0.8 a 1.5 Ohms de primario 
Saludos!


----------



## francisco128 (Ene 19, 2010)

hola chicos disculpen pero tube un accidente con la sierra de banco me corte un poco el dedo gordo,pero toy bien, cto es el siguite es el mismo pero modificamos tr por uno de mas corriente
http://www.lada4x4.com.ar/ayuda/ECE_pablo.html

disculpen pero me cuesta escribir porque tengo todo el dedo bendado,yo lo provee con 555 en la r2 y nada pero si lo pruebo con un cable a masa anda pero manual.el circuito taria bueno que sea un tren de pulsos regulable.
desde ya muchas gracias chicos
francisco


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 20, 2010)

Ohhh. lamentando lo de tu accidente. Viendo el documento, se me ocurre proponerte que construyas un pequeño banco de pruebas de los encendidos. Es como reproducir a escala la instalacion electrica del coche, claro reducida a lo minimo indispensable: la bobina elevadora y un distribuidor accionado por un pequeño motor, por ejemplo, uno del limpia brisas... para mover el distribuidor, y otros componentes. Asi, logras que la experiencia de prueba del encendido es mas real, creo. Que te recuperes pronto... Salu2.

Hace poco aparecio un tema, quiza te sirva el esquema que postearon: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/explicacion-ignition-coil-driver-11151/

Salu2.


----------



## yunier2882 (Abr 20, 2010)

me gustaria que me ayudasen con un circuito de encendido electronico que trabaje con un distribuidor de los que llevan HALL se lo agradeseria


----------



## JoniDf (May 29, 2010)

Un poco tarde te respondo  las bobinas de encendido electronico para encendido hall o inductivo son las mismas e indistintas con las de encendidos a platinos !
Saludos


----------



## John Jairo Carvajal (Ene 11, 2013)

para el que necesista que el pulso del 555 sea inverso puede utilizar una compuerta negadora pero si tienes que agregar un regulador de de voltaje a cinco voltios (7805) para no quemarlo....


----------

